# Point sur carré bleu



## papanes (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour. Par quoi est provoqué l'affichage d'un point d'interrogation sur carré bleu, à la place d'une image ou d'une icône ? Comment remédier à ce problème ? Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2007)

très simple
ca veut dire que "quelque chose" ne marche pas et empêche l'affichage de 'image 
soit sur le site soit sur l'ordi ( ou les 2)
les causes sont très  nombreuses , site mal codé , image plus sur le web etc

c'est très très  courant, ( ca m'arrive plusieurs fois par jour)
pas du tout  de quoi s'inquieter

si tu precisais ton souci ( et OS  et navigateur)
un exemple de site?


----------



## papanes (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour et merci pour ces informations. Je suis sous OS 10.4.11, avec un MakBook et un ancien G5. Le problème est identique sur les 2 machines, donc à priori par un soucis des ordinateurs. Les sites, par exemple impossibilité de charges des images en provenance de iDisk sur iCards, pas de soucis de chargement sur Page, sur Mail (wanadoo ou .Mac) par le même chemin, pas plus que sur PS, sur iCards j'obtiens le point d'interrogation, sur le Site de Chasseur d'images, le même soucis sur un affichage dans une bande, sur le site PhotoProny (fournisseur et mi), idem sur l'icône qui doit être celui de leur courriel. Je suis en ADSL avec Orange et une Livebox. Voilà des infos, sont-elles suffisantes ? Comment apporter remèdes ? Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2007)

ce que tu dis laisse penser que c'est la faute des sites
( ou de réglage de navigateurs , moins probable)

donne un lien URL précis 
que nous on teste !


----------



## papanes (27 Novembre 2007)

OK, voici ce que je peux fournir dans la mesure de mes compétences/

http://www2.photim.com/accueil/Sommaire.xml
http://www.shop-photo-canon.com/
http://www.mac.com/WebObjects/iCards.woa/wa/category?cty=FR&lang=fr&category=create

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

site de photo prony.....pas d'image au niveau du courriel 

photim.... je ne vois même pas de bande en haut de page....

testé sur avant browser/PC

message de mon browser: "la page contient plusieurs erreurs de scripts...;"

cela ne vient donc pas de toi


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2007)

idem 
j'ai quelques  carrés bleus
 c'est chez eux que ca cafouille

voilà
tes ordis marchent


----------



## papanes (27 Novembre 2007)

Merci, mais alors mystère, car toujours la même situation.

Qu'est-ce que "réinitialiser Safari ?", cela règlerait-il le problème ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

étant donné que le problème n'est pas chez toi..... pourquoi veux tu modifier qqchose 


_Réinitialiser Safari a pour effet d'effacer l'Historique, de vider le cache, d'effacer la fenêtre Téléchargements et de supprimer les cookies. Cela a également pour effet de supprimer les noms et mots de passe d'utilisateur sauvegardés et autres données Remplissage automatique et d'effacer les entrées de recherche. De plus, toutes les fenêtres ouvertes sont fermées et une nouvelle fenêtre est ouverte. Dans cette nouvelle fenêtre, l'historique des boutons Précédent et Suivant et des boutons SnapBack est également réinitialisé._


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2007)

papanes a dit:


> Merci, mais alors mystère, car toujours la même situation.


mais c'est normal !
C'est eux qui ont mal codé
Et donc sauf si eux corrigent ca changera pas pour toi



> Qu'est-ce que "réinitialiser Safari ?", cela règlerait-il le problème ?


aucune raison de réinitialiser Safari
et encore une fois il n'y a aucun probleme sur ton Mac
c'est en face


----------



## papanes (27 Novembre 2007)

Et bien merci pour tout.

Je ne touche à rien, désolé de ne pouvoir vous rendre vos conseils.

Bien cordialement.

GC.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

papanes a dit:


> Et bien merci pour tout..


de rien  


papanes a dit:


> désolé de ne pouvoir vous rendre vos conseils.
> 
> Bien cordialement.
> 
> GC.


 
ça viendra.... re


----------



## TYPO 48 (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je réchauffe un peu la soupe mais j'ai exactement le même problème.
Notamment avec de nombreuses pages de ce forum.
Par contre, les trois sites dont tu cites les adresses s'affichent normalement.
Peut-être ont-ils été corrigés depuis (?)


----------

